# Food switch, less scratching for Kali!



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

If you want a clear picture, make a journal of her symptoms. Just write down how many times per day, what symptom, and how long. Over time, you can do a graph showing the frequency of reactions per month and establish if it’s going better or not. You might be surprised.

Try not to intervene too much when she scratches or she’ll just hide to do it, you won‘t witness it anymore and you’ll think she’s better. With Beckie, what I do is stop it only if it’s too long.


----------



## kuriooo (Feb 17, 2010)

Dechi said:


> If you want a clear picture, make a journal of her symptoms. Just write down how many times per day, what symptom, and how long. Over time, you can do a graph showing the frequency of reactions per month and establish if it’s going better or not. You might be surprised.
> 
> Try not to intervene too much when she scratches or she’ll just hide to do it, you won‘t witness it anymore and you’ll think she’s better. With Beckie, what I do is stop it only if it’s too long.


So how do you know if the licking or scratching is a habit vs an actual sensation?


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

You are going to have wait longer than 8 days before you celebrate, far too soon. My Pia would do well for a few weeks before showing issues again.
Also it might not be the food, it might be change in weather depending on where you live.


----------



## Dechi (Aug 22, 2015)

kuriooo said:


> So how do you know if the licking or scratching is a habit vs an actual sensation?


Well, they always scratch for a reason. For example, I don’t take note of paw licking, as in my dog’s case I know it’s for cleaning purposes or out of boredom. You need to observe them and over time, you’ll know.


----------



## PeggyTheParti (Sep 5, 2019)

If she loves the food, I’d call it a win! Even if she does have seasonal allergies, or is reacting to something else in her environment, a high quality food is a good foundation for health.


----------

